# R.I.P.



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

sad news from australia on the death of Guy Edwards' son Sean , no mean driver himself in the Porsche super cup.


----------



## Em6x (Feb 20, 2013)

Such a shame. RIP Sean


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sean_Edwar ... _driver%29

http://news.seanedwards.eu/

Motorsport is dangerous, and even though '_they went doing what they love_' it's always very sad when a driver dies. But at this young it is such a loss.
My deepest sympathies go to his family, who should be very proud of his career record, unfairly cut short.


----------



## conlechi (May 6, 2006)

sad news indeed , rip


----------



## Danny1 (Sep 2, 2010)

Very sad news, RIP.


----------



## Paulj100 (Mar 24, 2009)

Was really shocked to hear this. Guy had awesome talent and will be a great loss 

Paul


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

It is with sadness that we learn of the passing of Lou Reed , who with his band , the Velvet Underground , contributed significantly to the music and cultural scene from the late 1960s throo until recently ,,,,, R.I.P. Lou .......


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Nelson Mandella...............


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Ronnie Biggs.. another one passes into folklore... RIP


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

I find it difficult to feel sorry for a thief.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> I find it difficult to feel sorry for a thief.


Agreed. 
Especially one that only came back to the UK because he was ill and could been seen by the NHS....,


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

mwad said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > I find it difficult to feel sorry for a thief.
> ...


Don't forget it wasn't just theft he was wanted for, the gang also smashed the train drivers head in so badly he never recovered from the injuries. But poor old Ronnie "showed regret" scumbag!


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

while some ( the above included ) may have a fixed mind set about whether the injuries inflicted on Jack Mills contributed to his consequent absence from work, the issue is still far from decided in the wider sphere,, it almost certainly had nothing to do with his eventual death from chronic lymphomic cancer,, with the coroner at the time stating that there was no need for any inquest.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

roddy said:


> while some ( the above included ) may have a fixed mind set about whether the injuries inflicted on Jack Mills contributed to his consequent absence from work, the issue is still far from decided in the wider sphere,, it almost certainly had nothing to do with his eventual death from chronic lymphomic cancer,, with the coroner at the time stating that there was no need for any inquest.


The question of whether he recovered fully from his injuries is nothing to do with whether those injuries were responsible for him being off work or for him dying.

Ronnie Biggs wasn't exactly Robin Hood.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Makes no difference, they assaulted him in his course of work because they wanted to steal that which did not belong to them.

Thieves and thugs, RIP? I think not!

Why the media hold this man in such high esteem like he is some kind of modern day robin hood is beyond me.

Good riddance.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I am not condoning bashing anyone ( even a hapless "have a go hero " ) over the head with an iron bar,, but many worse things have been done ,,,Biggs was not not hunted down for the assault on Mills .


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i don't think that " high esteem" is quite the right term,,, I would say infamacy is nearer the mark,,, for example, Bluebeard, Dick Turpin, Jesse James .


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

roddy said:


> i don't think that " high esteem" is quite the right term,,, I would say infamacy is nearer the mark,,, for example, Bluebeard, Dick Turpin, Jesse James .


From reading some of the reports on various media sources today, I'd say they seem to positively love him m8.

What a scamp eh? :-|


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

maybe mate,, I have not read anything today


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

incidentally, I have never heard anyone claim the he actually hit anybody or even assisted in hitting anybody, just to say that he was there is not enough to condemn the man !! and you have to to admit he did have a little bit of flair !!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

roddy said:


> just to say that he was there is not enough to condemn the man


Yes it is. :?

It's called being an accessory to a crime.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

roddy said:


> i don't think that " high esteem" is quite the right term,,, I would say infamacy is nearer the mark,,, for example, Bluebeard, Dick Turpin, Jesse James .


Yeah, good opinion


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

Just thought I would add the below - a copy and paste from an AOL poll today :

*Poll of the Day

End of an era

How do you remember Great Train Robber Ronnie Biggs?

Loveable rogue

33%

Cowardly crook

67%

Share

300

Total votes: 4824*


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

mwad said:


> Just thought I would add the below - a copy and paste from an AOL poll today :
> 
> *Poll of the Day
> 
> ...


And exactly what era are they talking about? :mrgreen:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Ronnie Biggs was part of a gang who set out to rob a mail train and were perfectly prepared to use whatever violence was necessary. In the event the train driver Jack Mills was beaten into submission to drive the train after the gang expert they's brought along couldn't do it.

Whether or not Mills died eventually as a result of the assault, the fact is he never worked again as a train driver and he was a top man in his field, so the effect on his life and health were disastrous.

Biggs was actually a bit of a clown and was regarded as such by the rest of the gang, but why some people want to glorify these thugs is beyond me.


----------



## mwad (Oct 11, 2013)

igotone said:


> Ronnie Biggs was part of a gang who set out to rob a mail train and were perfectly prepared to use whatever violence was necessary. In the event the train driver Jack Mills was beaten into submission to drive the train after the gang expert they's brought along couldn't do it.
> 
> Whether or not Mills died eventually as a result of the assault, the fact is he never worked again as a train driver and he was a top man in his field, so the effect on his life and health were disastrous.
> 
> Biggs was actually a bit of a clown and was regarded as such by the rest of the gang, but why some people want to glorify these thugs is beyond me.


Well said


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

if they were prepaired to use whatever violence was nessassary then they would have taken along a gun with a silencer on it !!!
Biggs may have been a bit of a clown,, I don't know, but he was daft enough to keep himself out of jail for the rest of his life.. :wink:


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

roddy said:


> if they were prepaired to use whatever violence was nessassary then they would have taken along a gun with a silencer on it !!!


Erm... It's a pretty moot point whether you shoot someone or beat them to death, the result is still the same except if they'd shot him it would be pretty self defeating as he wouldn't have been able to drive the train.

The whole essence of robbery hinges around the use or threat of force . If that element isn't present then it's simply theft which is far less serious. They were lucky that at the time victims had to die within a year and a day to sustain a charge of murder. These weren't a gang of Robin Hood likely loveable lads.


----------



## igotone (Mar 10, 2010)

Double post.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

roddy said:


> if they were prepaired to use whatever violence was nessassary then they would have taken along a gun with a silencer on it !!!
> Biggs may have been a bit of a clown,, I don't know, but he was daft enough to keep himself out of jail for the rest of his life.. :wink:


He returned to the UK in 2001 to sponge off the NHS, he was arrested and spent 8 years in jail before he was released on compassionate grounds.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

roddy said:


> if they were prepaired to use whatever violence was nessassary then they would have taken along a gun with a silencer on it !!!. :wink:


Don't think they were that easy to come by in the 60s


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

This article contains a summary of what happened to the people convicted of involvement in the 'Great Train Robbery', strange how many of them ended up selling flowers -

http://home.bt.com/news/uknews/what-hap ... 3821123880


----------



## SalsredTT (Jan 8, 2011)

No - he was a thief, albeit a small time third rate one who was just 'lucky' enough to be there on the day.

He lived his life retelling this experience (for what it was - big fat nothing) he was a small time crook and my father never had any time for this distant cousin.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

YoungOldUn said:


> This article contains a summary of what happened to the people convicted of involvement in the 'Great Train Robbery', strange how many of them ended up selling flowers -
> 
> http://home.bt.com/news/uknews/what-hap ... 3821123880


How many ended up selling flowers


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

YELLOW_TT said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > if they were prepaired to use whatever violence was nessassary then they would have taken along a gun with a silencer on it !!!. :wink:
> ...


Used my first one in '64. ( IiRC )


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

David Coleman ,,,, well known voice and face of sport for many years ,,,


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Mikhail Kalashnikov,,, Russian designer of the famous gun, which helped liberate many a country from their colonial masters,,, RIP the man.......


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

The Kalashnikov rifle in all of its different guises is reputedly responsible for the deaths of more people than any other firearm ever made. Mikhail Kalashnikov himself never felt any responsibility for any of these deaths, stating it was the responsibility of the governments and politicians who provided the weapons.

The rifle itself is an engineering design standard for a simple quality design.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

that is all true,, are you implying that he should. ?

do you class an atomic bomb as a fire arm..?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

He shouldn't feel guilty about his weapon being used to kill people, had it never been designed another gun would be used to the same effect. Guns don't kill people, people kill people.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

But whilst it's understandable to celebrate the engineering feat of making something like the Kalashnikov, I think celebrating all the people it's killed just because you happen to disagree with their politics is a bit much.

To use Roddy's own example, we can celebrate the achievements of someone like Oppenheimer without trying to glorify the dropping of two atomic bombs on Japan.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

I don't think anyone is celebrating the killing of anyone on here ( food / thot for another topic perhaps ) whether they be colonial mercanaries , native freedom fighters or Japanese civilians..


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Spandex said:


> But whilst it's understandable to celebrate the engineering feat of making something like the Kalashnikov, I think celebrating all the people it's killed just because you happen to disagree with their politics is a bit much.
> 
> To use Roddy's own example, we can celebrate the achievements of someone like Oppenheimer without trying to glorify the dropping of two atomic bombs on Japan.


The example with Oppenheimer is different, guns were already killing people before the Kalashnikov was designed. It's invention didn't make the situation worse or better, Oppenheimer developed thee atom bomb, this changed everything.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Brian, you could say that about every major escalation in warfare,, when the mass longbow appeared it changed everything,, when the gattling gun appeared , it changed everything, when the long range bomber appeared it changed everything, etc .


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

roddy said:


> Brian, you could say that about every major escalation in warfare,, when the mass longbow appeared it changed everything,, when the gattling gun appeared , it changed everything, when the long range bomber appeared it changed everything, etc .


Yes when the Kalashnikov appeared it didn't change anything, you are comparing apples and oranges.

Did the development of a particular type of gun cause more people to get shot? I'm sure other machine guns were available.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

NB,, the mk47 did not appear in my ,nor your, comparisons ..


----------



## YoungOldUn (Apr 12, 2011)

roddy said:


> that is all true,, are you implying that he should. ?
> 
> do you class an atomic bomb as a fire arm..?


No I don't think he should be held responsible and I agree 100% with his own response when asked the same question that it is the politicians and governments who are responsible.

To answer your second question, the atomic bomb is not a firearm as it is not a device designed to propel a bullet or bullets, it is essentially a blast weapon which produces the secondary effect of radiated particles.


----------



## Spandex (Feb 20, 2009)

brian1978 said:


> The example with Oppenheimer is different, guns were already killing people before the Kalashnikov was designed. It's invention didn't make the situation worse or better, Oppenheimer developed thee atom bomb, this changed everything.


It's not a great example, but Roddy brought up nuclear weapons, so I used that.

However, they did both make it easier to kill people. The atomic bomb made it easier to kill huge numbers of people in one go, and the AK47 made it easier to to get assault rifles in the hands of many more people than before (because it was so simple and cheap to manufacture compared to other rifles at the time).

If Kalashnikov or Oppenheimer hadn't done what they did, I'm sure someone else would have eventually, but that can only ever be speculation and isn't really the point. They did invent them.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Kate O Mara,,, a sexy lady,,, RIP..


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Margo McDonald.. a wonderfully charismatic lady, it is very sad that she will not be with us to celebrate a cause which she has campaigned for for many a long year,, RIP Margo [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

A charismatic character who was brave enough to stand up and fight for what should be a fundamental right, the right to choose YOUR OWN TIME TO DIE. It angers me that people meaningless to you can decide this for you.

Rip margo, I hope when my time comes its on my terms,


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Although brian , she did campaign for the cause that you mention, and also other worthy ones, eg more sport in school ( being an ex PT teacher ) it was her long standing support for the Independence of our country to which I was referring to and for what many people will remember her.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

roddy said:


> Although brian , she did campaign for the cause that you mention, and also other worthy ones, eg more sport in school ( being an ex PT teacher ) it was her long standing support for the Independence of our country to which I was referring to and for what many people will remember her.


Ofcource roddy, the one I mentioned is something I feel strongly about having watched several close relatives suffer horribly. We treat animals better than we treat the seriously ill. This infatuation that we have with preserving and extending life no matter the pain and indignity of the patient needs to stop.

She obviously felt the same having suffered from a degenerative illness herself. And in this world of blind "ethics" not many stand up and fight for what should be a basic human right.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Elena Baltacha,, aged 30,, omg,, RIP the girl.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

roddy said:


> Elena Baltacha,, aged 30,, omg,, RIP the girl.


Shockingly young, rip. such tallent.

Unfortunately cancer doesn't care how old you are


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Fook me didn't know she was ill


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Gerry Conlon... wrongfully robed of 15 years of his life by british police..


----------



## Mr Funk (Apr 27, 2014)

Here's to the people that've gone for whatever reason.
It was nearly always far too soon.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Felix Dennis, quite famous in his day,,,, ( tho I suspect there are many on here who have no idea who he was )


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Tommy Ramone,, the last remaining original member of the iconic rock band passes away,,,,,,,,,RIP the Ramones


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Johnny Winter,,, legendary blues guitarist,,,,,,,,,,,,,RIP.


----------



## Skeee (Jun 9, 2009)

Brian Griffin. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Skeee said:


> Brian Griffin. [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> 
> ii wouldnt waste too much time concerning your self about it mate :?


----------

